# House sold: How to cancel TV licence



## dubdub123 (23 Sep 2021)

Ive just closed on a house sale and currently staying with family (who already have TV license).

I pay my TV license via direct debit. Do I need to inform An Post or enough to just cancel the DD?  Thanks


----------



## Leo (23 Sep 2021)

dubdub123 said:


> Ive just closed on a house sale and currently staying with family (who already have TV license).
> 
> I pay my TV license via direct debit. Do I need to inform An Post or enough to just cancel the DD?  Thanks


There's no need to cancel it. There's an option to change the address on an existing license, but they don't cancel or refund licenses.


----------



## Coldwarrior (23 Sep 2021)

I'd just cancel the DD if you're not in a house now that needs a TV license. I always paid in full and found out this year there's no refunds, despite living temporarily for a few months (between houses) in a place that already has a license for the rest of the year.


----------



## dubdub123 (23 Sep 2021)

Im temporarily staying with family and they already have a TV license. Ill just cancel the DD. I had looked online and couldn't see any detail. Thanks!


----------



## dubdub123 (23 Sep 2021)

Ugh, do i need to pay it til renewal date? Read on another thread that would still owe the full year, and can only cancel at renewal. Any ideas?


----------



## SparkRite (23 Sep 2021)

Why not just ask An Post?


----------



## Gervan (24 Sep 2021)

I pay my licence by direct debit. I claimed Household Benefit earlier this year, and was awarded a free TV licence back-dated. to last year.

I wrote to the licensing authority to cancel my direct debit but had a reply saying I had to finish the year's payment, then apply for a refund.


----------



## mathepac (24 Sep 2021)

dubdub123 said:


> Ugh, do i need to pay it til renewal date? Read on another thread that would still owe the full year, and can only cancel at renewal. Any ideas?


This is akin to taxing your car and looking for a refund when you sell it mid-term. No can do. Like paying for a driving licence or passport and looking for a refund as you've stopped driving or, in the case of the passport, have no wish to travel or open bank accounts!


----------



## ginslia (24 Sep 2021)

mathepac said:


> This is akin to taxing your car and looking for a refund when you sell it mid-term. No can do. Like paying for a driving licence or passport and looking for a refund as you've stopped driving or, in the case of the passport, have no wish to travel or open bank accounts!


FYI you can get a refund of motor tax when you sell mid-term, as long as you remember to take the disc before handing over the keys!


----------



## mathepac (24 Sep 2021)

According to form RF120 APPLICATION FOR A REFUND OF MOTOR TAX, you can apply for a refund of motor tax under the following conditions:

Vehicle Stolen
Vehicle scrapped/destroyed
Vehicle Exported
Vehicle not used in a public place
Vehicle not used due to owner's injury or illness
Vehicle unused because owner is absent from the State
Vehicle Duty Error

" Documents to Accompany Application:
In all cases Tax Disc and Vehicle Licensing Certificate or Registration (Log) Book
* `Medical certificate, letter from eductional body or business etc., confirming the relevant period."

I can't see from the form available online where it says you can get a refund if you sell the vehicle mid-term in the tax-period.  Without a VLC or Log Book, you can't sell the vehicle.



			https://www.motortax.ie/OMT/pdf/RF120_en.pdf


----------



## dubdub123 (1 Oct 2021)

OK so I got to speak with someone in the TV license office and they said that I would need to continue to pay the Direct Debits.  In my case there's only one left til renewal.  He said he has cancelled it for afterwards, (but I'll keep an eye on the account to make sure).  So basically when on DD, you still need to pay for TV license in full.   Just adding this info here in case anyone is looking for it in the future.


----------

